# For You Ground Blind Hunters



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to Wally World last night and purchased some hunters orange material for $1.00 a square yard to put on top of my outhouse and doghouse blinds for the up coming gun season. Better safe than sorry.............Rich


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good idea....might want to put your name and a lock on them too, after how that nut acted in Wisconsin.

Can you beleive that, killed 5 people over a deer stand......un real.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rich, I did the same thing last year. I honestly dont know how the law works w/ those. I guess your legal as long as you ahve on your orange, but I agree better safe than sorry or dead.


----------

